# Bernie Rico Jr. rush build (With pictures!)



## steikpanna (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to start off by first saying that this guitar plays really well, and I am very pleased with it. It looks spectacular (at least to me), and none of the flaws really 
impact playability all that much (except for those razor sharp fret ends, but those are taken care of).

I first got this guitar off this forum about a year ago. It's NOT a black friday build (thank god), but it's definitely a rushed lemon that came out of the shop. I didn't know
of any of these issues when I purchased the guitar, and I would probably not have bought it (or any other BRJ for that matter) had I known about these issues beforehand, but
I'm not really sure the seller even knew some of the issues.

I brought it to Allen Hunter at AVH Guitar Repair here in Oslo for a setup and filing some sharp fret ends caused by the severe dehydration of the wood, which was also the culprit
of a major crack running all the way from the 27th to the 12th fret. In all likeliness, the wood wasn't anywhere near dehydrated enough when he put it on the guitar, and there's
also a few other small cracks starting to develop.

He found a couple of obvious flaws that should NOT be present in a guitar, especially not an expensive, custom-shop instrument.

All photos are taken by Allen Hunter in his shop.

















He didn't let the finish-paint dry before stringing up the instrument, resulting in these dimples you can barely see in the pictures.











Nut is too wide for the neck.
















This is probably the worst. He has just flat out raped the bridge. I didn't actually notice this for a year myself, shockingly enough, so I just stared in disbelief when Allen pointed out how Bernie had just really demolished this tune-o-matic.

As I said earlier, the guitar plays really well, and looks even better, but in the end, paying so much money for an instrument that has some glaringly obvious signs of a rush build isn't so nice.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 24, 2013)

That's all I can say, really.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2013)

that really sucks man. Even if the playability is fine, it would be much better without those flaws mindset wise


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 24, 2013)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 24, 2013)

for the love of god people. don't order from bernie anymore. 

there are several others that can and will deliver better and faster.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 24, 2013)

that fretboard


----------



## Overtone (Feb 24, 2013)

Rush build? What is that, like 2 years?


----------



## JPMike (Feb 24, 2013)

I am sure the guy, who sold you the guitar is a legit person, cause he has a reputation in here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy shit, epic fail on so many levels.  I sincerely hope those guys who were posting about how eager they are STILL to try to buy up BFR slots from the guys who are trying to get out from under them actually look through these threads and take a minute to think about what they're about to do by accepting those slots. This is not a one-off circumstance...


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 24, 2013)

well, uh, at least that finish looks pretty nice.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy mother of mother fucking God. Bernie... he's something else.

Granted, depending upon the first owner, the fretboard could have cracked for any number of reasons. Ebony does that occasionally. The other stuff... not even marginally acceptable. When he does good work, it's pretty damn good. But when he fucks it up, he fucks it up hard. And I'm betting even if you could get a hold of him, he'd defend to the death his guitar like somebody was crucifying him. Yikes.

Yeah - people need to know about this. Somebody should put this up on his FB.


----------



## steikpanna (Feb 24, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> that really sucks man. Even if the playability is fine, it would be much better without those flaws mindset wise



Indeed. Every time I look at the bridge now, I just cringe by the looks of it, and I know it's there, under my palm all the time.



JPMike said:


> I am sure the guy, who sold you the guitar is a legit person, cause he has a reputation in here.



Absolutely. He informed me of the flaws that he knew of, and I can't ask for anything else. I'm not sure he had even noticed the shoddy bridge-work, I didn't for a year. The crack was also minuscule compared to this when I got it as well.


----------



## Kharem (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't know how to feel about this. If some of the stuff you didn't notice for a year and you've never noticed any playability problems and love the way it looks, it could be much worse. But more the disappointment at having paid that much for it and not getting the quality you should have.
BL anyway man, at least you still love the guitar.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 24, 2013)

You had a crack in your board and you left it sitting for a year without getting it filled? If that's the case, then you had this coming. The other stuff - boy howdy.

And yes - it's a problem. The guy charged people anywhere from $3-6 k for a custom guitar, and then totally shafted the shit out of a bunch of folks providing them with either builds to wrong specs (like mine), inexcusable flaws (cosmetic, physical, etc.) and in a few cases simply unplayable instruments. And when he's been called out on shoddy questionable work, he's flipped out on folks trying to get answers. Anybody who's left still defending this dude ought to be horse whipped.


----------



## Gregori (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you going to get it fixed? Aside from the indentations in the finish, everything else can be fixed with a small to moderate amount of work.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 24, 2013)

Bloody hell! Bernie does it again....


----------



## steikpanna (Feb 24, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> You had a crack in your board and you left it sitting for a year without getting it filled? If that's the case, then you had this coming. The other stuff - boy howdy.



It's been kept as well as it can. I got it in March or April last year, and the crack was barely noticable throughout the summer, but as soon as winter hit, it just exploded up the fretboard. Cracks shouldn't grow at that rate when kept well humidified, just going to show that he didn't dry out the wood enough, as was also apparent by the razor sharp fret-edges.



Gregori said:


> Are you going to get it fixed? Aside from the indentations in the finish, everything else can be fixed with a small to moderate amount of work.



Yes, I am getting the crack fixed next month. It's closed up a bit now after drenching it in oil for a longer time, and I'm keeping it very well humidified so it doesn't grow any longer.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 24, 2013)

Dude - any crack in a fretboard should be serviced immediately. Perhaps yes, the wood was not cured properly (he's had a lot of problems with cracking fretboards, apparently) but that doesn't mean one should just let it sit for months, especially with the crazy winters you Norwegians can get.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2013)

Figured this should probably be in here in case any of those BFR dudes see this thread and think it's an isolated incident...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3053286-post38.html


----------



## steikpanna (Feb 24, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> Dude - any crack in a fretboard should be serviced immediately. Perhaps yes, the wood was not cured properly (he's had a lot of problems with cracking fretboards, apparently) but that doesn't mean one should just let it sit for months, especially with the crazy winters you Norwegians can get.



Absolutely in agreement seeing how bad it can actually get when left unserviced. Now I've learned that the hard(/expensive) way


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess I should consider myself lucky that I only got wrong inlays.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. That's some inexcusable slop. Every time I see one of these threads, I'm saddened and disappointed. I feel really lucky that mine arrived without any real issues.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2013)

@OP/photos: 



Just WOW! 

I wouldn't care HOW good it plays, I'd be so pissed......in fact, I'm pissed and it's not even mine!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Figured this should probably be in here in case any of those BFR dudes see this thread and think it's an isolated incident...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3053286-post38.html



DOUBLE WOW!

I can't believe this! I can go to GC and pick cheapo off the rack guitars that were made better than this (nothing against people with cheapo off the rack guitars, you prolly understand what I mean)

Wow. just wow.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Figured this should probably be in here in case any of those BFR dudes see this thread and think it's an isolated incident...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3053286-post38.html



That thing is haunting a couple of us


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2013)

Phrygian said:


> That thing is haunting a couple of us



Having flashbacks/night terrors?


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Having flashbacks/night terrors?



That won't even begin to describe it!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow 
I'm really sorry you are having trouble with the guitar...I never intended to sell a lemon to you. I can only assume the crack in the board happened during or after shipment. I put fresh strings on it and some lemon oil to the board, it was moist and no cracks when I shipped it...not sure what to think of the bridge, I put minimal use on the guitar, I never noticed it.

The saddest thing is, this is not a bfr guitar. I paid full price on this one...

Hopefully your tech gets it playing nice again.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 24, 2013)

^I think if anyone can do it, it would be Allen. 

That is some really sloppy work on that bridge, and elq's post that HighGain linked; Jesus, those tuner holes were terrible. I feel really bad for everyone that got sucked into his bs and paid good money for subpar guitars. Really hoping you guys can get it all sorted out, especially the guys in the BFR debacle. :\


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 24, 2013)

So what was the purpose of grinding down the bridge? That is really odd and terrible. 

I had a custom Jackson that also had some ebony fretboard cracking , it truly is a bummer. But over time its somewhat healed up. Although it looks deeper on that BRJ.

There's no doubt in my mind BRJ has been outsourcing and the quality can be very hit and miss.

People try to cut corners , save costs, increase production... and usually from my own personal experiences the communication is sketchy and the quality suffers making it just a huge headache.


----------



## spawnsc (Feb 24, 2013)

omg... makes me dread seeing my guitar when Bernie finishes it... fuck what i'm I thinking i'll never see the guitar but BRJ has already tarnished the name that he put so much pride in. Shame really.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 24, 2013)

> So what was the purpose of grinding down the bridge? That is really odd and terrible.



I'm guessing compensating for a shim on the neck. Seems to be one of the tricks he keeps up his sleeve for shit work.


----------



## Red&Die (Feb 25, 2013)

I have owned 5 BRJ guitars (2 X Jekyll 724, 1 x Jekyll 727, 1 x Jekyll 627, 1 x Diva), all of them are fantasy, I have no idea why Bernie made this kind of lemon recently.


----------



## AVH (Feb 25, 2013)

In relation to the cracking fingerboard; most major guitar companies have their own kilns for properly curing their wood stocks (for many months and even years) to the luthier/fine carpentry standard of 10% max water content using a moisture meter, with the _forethought_ that a large percentage of their instruments are going to be shipped to temperate climates with dry winters and forced heating. This is why you see so few, as a good example, ebony-boarded Gibsons or Martins developing these cracks so readily within the first few years. Most of the newer, smaller companies or single builders don't have the costly luxury of having their own kiln, so they must rely on their lumber suppliers' competance for properly cured stock - and _should_ be checking while buying _and maintaining_ - with their own moisture meter, making sure to keep their shop maintained at the industry ideal of 45% relative humidity, and picking and using the driest stock on the builds _that are known to be going to temperate regions before the build starts_. BRJ is located in California, obviously a more humid environment than Scandinavia or Canada. 

The 'fault' in this, as correctly stated earlier, is two-fold. Yes, people from temperate regions buying ebony-boarded (THE most crack-prone) guitars do need to be more diligent in keeping them humidified in the winters, but the crack damage wouldn't be _anywhere_ as severe had the boards been maintained and assembled as described above in the first place.

The finish on this guitar was indeed not cured long enough before assembly. The bridge though, was truly a travesty, and clearly was just pulled off quickly and very sloppily grinded away in an attempt to compensate for the shallow neck pitch, which the bridge needs to be recessed into the body as some companies do. Again, a band-aid approach due to lack of forethought. 

That being said, his finish work is gorgeous and I have seen a few BRJ's that were excellent instruments, Jens Kidman's custom Vixen comes to mind. So keeping that in mind, there is no doubt in my mind that he definitely has the ability to create an outstanding instrument, he really seems to have just bitten off more than he can chew, rushed many sub-par builds out in a panic, and that the consequences of that action have, unsurprisingly, came back and bit him in the ass. 

The bridge will be cleaned-up at the same time as I will repair the extensive crack damage, which will be practically invisible when I'm done. And to whoever posted that it's a 'small to moderate amount of work' to _properly_ repair that; I'm not trying to say you don't know what you're talking about, but I can assure you that there's actually a good amount involved in making that crack disappear.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 25, 2013)

^ Great read. Any chance you could post a few pics of the fretboard job when you do it?


----------



## Minoin (Feb 25, 2013)

Holy shit, that crack and the raped TOM are crazy. And that for a custom shop version, before the BFR-shitstorm..


----------



## steikpanna (Feb 25, 2013)

mountainjam said:


> Wow
> I'm really sorry you are having trouble with the guitar...I never intended to sell a lemon to you. I can only assume the crack in the board happened during or after shipment. I put fresh strings on it and some lemon oil to the board, it was moist and no cracks when I shipped it...not sure what to think of the bridge, I put minimal use on the guitar, I never noticed it.
> 
> The saddest thing is, this is not a bfr guitar. I paid full price on this one...
> ...



I don't hold you accountable for Bernie's sloppy work. You couldn't have foreseen the crack, which must have happened during shipping due to climate changes, and as I said, I didn't notice the bridge-work myself even after a year.

I'm still happy with the purchase, and the guitar still puts a smile on my face (though now somewhat dampened) when I pick it up and play it, cause it plays really well.

Allen has already done a setup, and filed off the fret-ends that chewed into my hand. I'm getting the crack fixed as well next month, and hopefully Allen can remedy some of the damage done to the bridge. If anyone can do it, it's him


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 25, 2013)

The whole idea that a guy claims he makes "fine American-made custom guitars" thought that it was okay to grind down a TOM bridge because he screwed up and had the neck angle made for a Hipshot - that's just insane. Especially because this guitar, if I'm not mistaken, was one that was listed on his website and I believe was in the $3k range, no?

When you see shit like this, it makes you think that he just shouldn't be allowed to sell anybody any more guitars.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 25, 2013)

Goddamn that makes a hole in my tummy considering my full custom. I'm just praying because it's a rebuild it will turn out good, and because I've stopped harassing him. Oh it's not a rebuild because of fail like the OP, it was a spec change that he and I agreed on because of a wood issue. Giggity. 

I remember this guitar dueds, and I really wanted to buy it. My wife loved the Brasileiro theme to the stain. Fucking good thing I let that go. I'll also second High Gain again: shit like this is exactly why I won't sell my slot and am not trying to force a rush job by harrassing him for it. He can take his time and get those BFR guitars done, nicely and completely, and then get to mine. 

Fuck I just did a double take on the fret board. I would flip a bitch...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll mention I have played on two Jekylls before and they were perfect or close to, and brutal as all hell. SO I know he can make great guitars. But this shit can't happen so often. So ugly, like not remembering it was so ugly because I blacked out because it was so ugly.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 25, 2013)

ya, I look at posts like this and I look at my Hesperian, and I must think different people are making these. I've gone over mine several times (every time I see one of these posts it makes me feel like "what did I miss"), but mine is all good. the Ebony crack has me a little nervous as living in New England we go thru some major swings in humidity. I'll have to keep a close eye on my board. Every BRJ I played before the Black Friday run was killer. (I played about 6 of them thru the Axe Palace)
good luck with getting this all squared away.
I've already posted how I feel about all of this in the Black Friday thread.


----------



## Kammo1 (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG!!!!!! Bernie would be turning in his grave if he saw this  I'm guessing this work has been subletted out to another so called luthier as Bernie JR cannot cope with all the builds and repairs so another asshat got to work on this. Such a shame as the old man built some of the nicest guitars in the world and his son has totally trashed the name IMHO  A very sad day indeed............


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 25, 2013)

He must have had to hurry up and rush this one out the door because he felt a bout of "serious health issues" coming on. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 25, 2013)

it makes me wonder if it's actually him building these "lemons" or maybe it's gotten to the point of out-sourcing.. I'm pretty sure everyone knows he is capable of building much better guitars than this, and really should know better. The incredible inconsistencies between builds makes it hard to believe that they're coming from the same guy.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Does bernie have a quality controller looking at everything coming out of the shop? 

Or is it just him going "Fuck it, hopfully he wont flip the bridge"?

I don't know how he can sleep at night charging 3-6k for these abortions.

EDIT: 400th post! And its a rico bash


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, when he sent me my guitar, he said a guy in his shop looked it over and packed it up. When I got it, it was set up like a two-year-old who had been dropped on his head multiple times had done the work. So it sounds like whoever is his quality controller is a complete ass clown. Probably plays accordion.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 25, 2013)

^ Those "web/email guys" have to earn their wage somehow


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Figured this should probably be in here in case any of those BFR dudes see this thread and think it's an isolated incident...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3053286-post38.html


 
Holy shit! Halo anyone?


----------



## Gregori (Feb 25, 2013)

Does Bernie drink while he builds his guitars?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 25, 2013)

Gregori - it's a good question, but the real concern is "Does Bernie have a child chained to a wood milling machine building these guitars?"


----------



## clubshred (Feb 26, 2013)

Whenever I got my Caribbean Burst Jekyll (the first one built) there were a few issues as well. The finish was flawless but there were some things I just didn't like and there were some QC issues that some have experienced with BRJ builds. The side marker dots were a bundle of FAIL. I have to say though, since I have gotten rid of that guitar last year, I'm a happier person. I feel a little misguided in that I remember Bernie telling me that my #1 Jekyll would sell for double the price I paid... I sold it last year for roughly half due to the BFR guitars that knocked the value down. Ugh.... Sorry to hear that you got a lemon.


----------



## ridner (Feb 28, 2013)

the quality on my Hybrid Vixen was better than this. Sad to see on a Custom Shop piece. looks like Bernie has been cutting corners to say the least. sucks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2013)

Man, Allen has had to deal with BRJ's shit a whole bunch of times, huh? 

Sorry to hear that Bernie fucked it up, but at least these don't affect playability. Assuming standard dimensions, you can most likely get a new TOM bridge for that, and make it fit without grinding it apart.

The dimples are a sign of a rush job for sure, but at least they are hidden when the ferrules are in place.

I'm sure it'll be an overall healthier guitar after Allen's treatment, but I would get a new bridge for it.


----------



## loktide (Mar 1, 2013)

it amazes me that they would actually ship a guitar in this condition as a 'fully-fledged' instrument.

don't the guitars get a final inspection by Bernie himself?


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 5, 2013)

Ouch, this is really sad. Echoing what another member here said earlier in the thread, it took Bernie Jr years to carve a name for himself... and he let's it all go down the drain with these sad excuse for instruments?


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if guys like Misha have these problems with their BRJs too...


----------



## jbard (Mar 5, 2013)

My 09 Jekyll 727 is flawless and really quite exceptional. I have no question it was the BFR list that destroyed it all.


----------

